# die nachtschichten der porno-hacker-crew



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2002)

seit geraumer zeit schlagen hier bei mir immer wieder mails von der porno-hacker-crew auf: waren die im april  diesen jahres immer noch direkt auf eine von richters subdomains verlinkt, war der spammer später schlauer und hat sein "portal" bei einem der zahlreichen free-webspace-anbieter ins netz gestellt.
momentan schaut es so aus: der spammer eröffnet einen account bei netmails.com und stellt dort seine porno-hacker-crew-site mitsamt richters ibs-dialer zur verfügung. wohlgemerkt wird der dialer nicht mehr von stardialer oder ibs heruntergeladen, sondern befindet sich direkt auf dem netmails-account.
ich habe mich am wochendende daran gemacht, sämtliche bekannten statischen ip´s, von denen die gängigsten dialer heruntergeladen werden können, in meinem router zu sperren und das funktioniert in der tat gar prächtig.
ich stelle mir jetzt folgendes szenario vor: ich fange mir einen stardialer ein, der definitiv nicht von der stardialer-domain heruntergeladen wurde, weil die ip hier in meinem netzwerk gesperrt ist. die mainpean-gmbh würde mir nach längerem hickhack ein nettes schreiben schicken, in dem über die fst-konformität ihres dialers referriert wird und ich muss ihnen leider leider zurückschreiben, dass der dialer nicht von ihrer domain heruntergeladen wurde und eine manipulation sehr wahrscheinlich ist (ich sehe den schweiß auf peterles stirn...). ich beschwere mich zusätzlich noch über den fehlenden kostenhinweis und lasse mir z. b. von netmails.com bestätigen, dass man dort regelmäßig damit beschäftigt ist, accounts der porno-hacker-crew zu sperren. was nun?

p.s.: heute kam eine neue variante: man hat den testzugang, um den ich gebeten habe, eigens für mich eingerichtet...


----------



## dialerfucker (11 September 2002)

Jo, 
die Pornohackercrew flattert bei mir auch verschärft rein. Und immer "lustige" Betreffs, am schönsten find ich "Rechtsanwalt" oder "Mahnung".
Schweissperlen auf peter-les-stirn....ist das nicht eine Domain in Frankreich, die schlechten Wein produziert?


----------



## DocSnyder (12 September 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb mit kaputter Shift-Taste:



> seit geraumer zeit schlagen hier bei mir immer wieder mails von der porno-hacker-crew auf: waren die im april  diesen jahres immer noch direkt auf eine von richters subdomains verlinkt, war der spammer später schlauer und hat sein "portal" bei einem der zahlreichen free-webspace-anbieter ins netz gestellt.



Das eigentlich durch den Dialer angesteuerte Ziel war bis zum vergangenen Freitag new.schnell-sex.de = www.sexwebgirl.com = www.europesexcams.com = 212.40.165.69 = www.alti-plan.de = www.alti-plan.com. Provider Speedlink weiß schon Bescheid und ist dran, deswegen bitte nicht mehr mit Complaints zubomben . Wer den letztgenannten Site begutachtet, wird schnell feststellen, dass dieser genauso wie die Spams und die auf netmails.com abgelegten Seiten mit Frontpage 4.0 erstellt wurde, oft den Zeichensatz "windows-1252" im META-Header erwähnt und auch sonst auf Quellcode-Ebene auffällige Ähnlichkeiten zeigt.



> momentan schaut es so aus: der spammer eröffnet einen account bei netmails.com und stellt dort seine porno-hacker-crew-site mitsamt richters ibs-dialer zur verfügung. wohlgemerkt wird der dialer nicht mehr von stardialer oder ibs heruntergeladen, sondern befindet sich direkt auf dem netmails-account.



Preisfrage: woher sollen die erst in jüngster Zeit wieder aufgefallenen "Fickdiesau"-Spammer ihren IBS-Stardialer denn haben? Aus dem Netz können sie ihn ja schon seit Wochen nicht mehr laden. Ebenso, warum sind zum einen die berüchtigten Stardialer-Spammer noch vor ihrer angeblichen Abklemmung durch Mainpean zu IBS Clearing gewechselt? Woher haben sie gewusst, dass sie einen anderen Dialer benutzen sollen und vor allem welchen?



> p.s.: heute kam eine neue variante: man hat den testzugang, um den ich gebeten habe, eigens für mich eingerichtet...



Wäre aus rechtlicher Sicht durchaus mal interessant, das "kostenlose Angebot" tatsächlich wahrzunehmen und den 0190-Posten auf der Telefonrechnung hinterher stornieren lassen, per Einschreiben an die -T-- mitsamt dem ausgedruckten Spam. Allerdings auf eigenes Risiko, versteht sich. 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 September 2002)

docsnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Preisfrage: woher sollen die erst in jüngster Zeit wieder aufgefallenen "Fickdiesau"-Spammer ihren IBS-Stardialer denn haben? Aus dem Netz können sie ihn ja schon seit Wochen nicht mehr laden. Ebenso, warum sind zum einen die berüchtigten Stardialer-Spammer noch vor ihrer angeblichen Abklemmung durch Mainpean zu IBS Clearing gewechselt? Woher haben sie gewusst, dass sie einen anderen Dialer benutzen sollen und vor allem welchen?



ist schon klar, was da passiert ist. mir geht es allerdings um die juristische seite: der typische mainpean-geschädigte, erhält im laufe des papierkriegs normalerweise ein nettes schreiben, in dem von den fst-konformen eigenschaften des dialers geschwärmt wird. und damit kann mainpean natürlich auch das wirksame zustandekommen eines vertrages nachweisen, oder? und genau da hängt´s jetzt. vielleicht ist eine verbindung über eine mainpean-leitung entstanden, aber das ist auch alles. da der dialer aber nicht mehr von der eigenen domain heruntergeladen wurde, muss man bestimmte eigenschaften gar nicht mehr als gegeben annehmen. stelle ich als einziger zeuge vor meinem pc fest, der dialer habe die wichtigen kostenhinweise nicht enthalten, kann auch kein wirksamer vertrag zustande gekommen sein.
versuchen sich richter und konsorten dennoch an einem gegenteiligen beweis und kassieren dennoch ungeprüft die verbindungsentgelte, die über die porno-hacker-crew entstanden sind, dann halte ich das schlicht für betrug und könnte den anfangsverdacht für ein ermittlungsverfahren begründen. zumal dann noch deutlicher wird, dass man an den spam-aktionen beteiligt ist...



			
				docsnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre aus rechtlicher Sicht durchaus mal interessant, das "kostenlose Angebot" tatsächlich wahrzunehmen und den 0190-Posten auf der Telefonrechnung hinterher stornieren lassen, per Einschreiben an die -T-- mitsamt dem ausgedruckten Spam. Allerdings auf eigenes Risiko, versteht sich.



bei mir war´s ein testzugang - von kostenlos ist in meiner tollen mail keine rede...


----------



## Rahmat (13 September 2002)

Hi haudrauf, hi dialerfucker,

"man hat den testzugang, um den ich gebeten habe, eigens für mich eingerichtet..."

echt cool, was wird mir da für eine Aufmerksamkeit und Höflichkeit entgegengebracht.
Wenn ich meine Kids bete: "kann mal jemand bitte mit den Hunden rausgehen oder die Geschirrspüle ausräumen" habe ich noch nie gehört "Ich habe die Geschirrspüle extra für Dich ausgeräumt, wie Du mich gebeten hast".
Da kann man ja echt noch einen Haufen lernen. Ich muß halt meine Wünsche und Bedürfnisse ganz anders formulieren.

bei mir heißt es in den mails oft
"Ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört, melde Dich doch mal wieder...."
(Und dann fällt mir ein, dass ich mich schon viel zu lange bei meinen Geschwistern nicht gemeldet habe.)

Oder
"Ich habe so Sehnsucht nach Dir..."

Anfangs habe ich mich immer über die Unverfrorenheit geärgert. Heute bin ich schon immer neugierig: "Was haben sie sich heute ausgedacht?"
Und ich lache über die Dreißtigkeit, amüsiere mich über die Einfälle kann mich gebauchpinselt fühlen, wenn ich dazu Lust habe und weiß dabei ganz genau, "bei mir können sie nicht landen".

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, haben die Schreiber dieser mails das Leben besser verstanden als ich. Sie haben sich die Regeln genauer angeschaut als ich und sind dabei finanziell (wahrscheinlich) wesentlich erfolgreicher als ich. Sie haben sich den bestehenden Bedingungen einfach besser angepaßt. Darwin hätte an ihnen größeren Wohlgefallen als an mir.
Und wenn jemand so geschäftstüchtig ist, so kann ich von seinen mails vielleicht auch etwas lernen, und wenn es nur ist, das ich meine Schwestern öfter anrufe oder sie besuche.

Und die Betreffs "Rechtsanwalt", "Mahnung", vielleicht "Finanzamt" oder noch besser "Lottogewinnausschüttungsstelle".... einfach genial. Da kommt man seinen eigenen Ängsten, Wünschen und Hoffnungen ganz schnell auf die Spur.
Da kann man sich dann die Gebühren für einen Psychotherapeuten  oder Selbsterfahrungsgruppen sparen.

 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 September 2002)

moin rahmat!

ja, ich schwanke da auch immer ein wenig. soll ich lachen? soll ich weinen, weil sich tatsächlich damit geld verdienen lässt und ich nicht vorher drauf gekommen bin? vielleicht steckt tatsächlich auch die eine oder andere wertvolle lebenshilfe dahinter.

irgendwann in meiner ersten lebenshälfte war ich regelmäßig mit einem freund unterwegs, der hatte einen richtig schön blöden spruch drauf. wenn sich die mädels kopfschüttelnd weggedreht haben, dann war das noch als positive reaktion zu werten. irgendwann kam dann auch, was kommen musste: die erste schallende ohrfeige mitten in der kneipe (musik geht aus, alles dreht sich um: was war das denn jetzt???). der spätere kommentar dazu: "naja. wenn das von 10 versuchen 9x in die hose geht..." - und siehe da: jahre später kriege ich gezeigt, dass sich mit dieser einstellung sogar geld verdienen lässt. vielleicht (nein, ganz sicher!) lässt sich das sogar auf andere lebensbereiche als frauen und geld verdienen ausweiten. vielleicht sollte man das wirklich zur lebenseinstellung erheben und damit auch kinder erziehen...

inzwischen kann ich auch gar nicht mehr ohne mainpean, die pornohacker & was mir da noch so alles schreiben muss...
dann komme ich mir vor wie der nachbar des roman catholic: ja, wenn ich wollte, dann könnte ich... ich müsste den ganzen rotz überhaupt nicht zu gesicht bekommen. ich habe den lieben langen tag ein kleines programm im hintergrund laufen, mühevoll eingerichtet und mit filterregeln versehen, das sofort anhand der kopfzeilen die mails aussortiert und auf dem server zerballern könnte. wofür die ganze arbeit, wenn das gar niemand testen würde? und am ende eines tages will ich natürlich auch noch wissen, wie erfolgreich ich war. ha ha ha! wenn ihr wüsstet, dass es völlig sinnlos ist mir zu schreiben! und dann sehe ich sie: schon an der kopfzeile sind sie bereits zu erkennen und mit feuchtem zeigefinger denke ich noch "wech damit!" und dann isses doch wieder passiert. ich kann gar nicht anders. ich muss reinschauen. ich muss den dialer runterladen (als wenn sich mein alter freund bei mir melden würde!) und ich muss nach dem absender schauen. ich muss eine whois-abfrage durchführen und manchmal muss ich dem armen domain-inhaber auch schreiben, wem er das beschwerdetechnisch erhöhte mailaufkommen (meine mail inklusive)zu verdanken hat...

heute nacht war es wieder soweit. der witze-server hat mir noch einmal meinen testzugang eingerichtet. sicher haben die gemerkt, dass ich den ersten verschusselt habe - ist doch sehr nett. eigentlich kann man da nur paranoid werden, wenn man sieht, wer alles mitglied der porno-hacker-crew ist...
vielleicht sollten wir uns auch mal bewerben?


----------



## Devilfrank (14 September 2002)

Heya HD,

was rauchst Du denn für ein Zeug???
Will auch haben....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 September 2002)

heute kam wieder so ein ibs-dingsbums, allerdings mit neuem text:



> Endlich ist Sie da!
> 
> Unsere Programmierer haben die Software fertiggestellt!
> 
> Die "Free Sexsoftware" ist fertig



wieder netmails, wieder windows-charset 1252...

am coolsten fand ich den link zum austragen, der wieder auf eine netmails-site verwies:



> <form method="POST" action="http://dial.interfungmbh.de/activeurl.php?url=http://www.ihreseite.de&id=324">
> 
> 
> <input type="text" name="T1" size="39" value="[email protected]"> <input type="submit" value="Aus Newsletter austragen" name="B1"></p>
> </form>




da kriegt man dann sofort noch einen interfun-dialer hinterhergeschmissen...


----------

